# Fotos automatisch generieren aus einer Liste von Wörtern



## luxeluxe (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

ich hab mich schon eine Weile im Forum umgesehen, habe allerdings leider keine Lösung für mein sehr spezielles Problem gefunden. Daher erstelle ich mal ein neues Thema, mit der Hoffnung, das eine/r weiter weiß.
Was ich bisher rausgefunden habe ist, dass es evtl. mit "Stapelverarbeitung" in Photoshop möglich ist, aber keine Ahnung. 

Hier das Problem:
Ich habe eine Liste von ca. 400 Wörtern, diese Wörterliste liegt in Form einer Textdatei vor.
Diese 400Wörter müssten nun in 10Gruppen von jeweils 40Wörtern zusammengefasst werden, wobei die dann entstehenden Wörterlisten zu jpg. Bildern umgewandelt werden sollen. Aus den 400Wörtern sollen 400Bilder entstehen, die Logik sieht wie folgt aus (exemplarisch für 5Wörter: aaaa, bbbb, cccc, dddd, eeee). Es soll im ersten Bild nur das erste Wort aufgedeckt werden. Im 2.Bild werden das erste und das zweite Bild aufgedeckt, im dritten Bild werden das 1., 2. und 3. Bild aufgedeckt usw. Die jpgs. sollen dann ungefähr so aussehen:

Bild 1 (jpg.):
####  aaaa
####  ####
#### ####
#### ####
#### ####

Bild 2(jpg.):
####  aaaa
####  bbbb
####  #### 
####  ####
####  ####

Bild 3(jpg.):
####  aaaa
####  bbbb
####  cccc
####  ####
####  ####

Bild 4(jpg.):
####  aaaa
####  bbbb
####  cccc
####  dddd
####  ####

Bild 5(jpg.):
####  aaaa
####  bbbb
####  cccc
####  dddd
####  eeee

Ich hoffe ich konnte mein Problem einigermaßen verständlich erläutern und würde mich sehr über hilfreiche Tipps freuen. Diese jpgs per Hand, manuell zu erstellen dürfte eeeeeewig dauern.
Daher schonmal vorab vielen Dank für jegliche Hilfe!!


----------



## pixelator (11. Juni 2013)

Hallo
ich weiß nicht ob du dich mit Adobe Flash auskennst? Hier könntest du das mit Variablen automatisieren (auch das Einlesen der Wörter) und den Film als Bildsequenz ausgeben.

Text einfügen, genau positionieren und auf Hintergrundebene reduzieren könntest du in Pohotoshop mit jeweils einer Aktion machen. Den richtigen Text in die Zwischenablage holen musst du dann aber immer noch per Strg+C.

Kommt da auch Bildmaterial drin vor oder nur Text. Ich denke da an Excel..
Wofür stehen die Rauten?

Gruß pixelator


----------



## luxeluxe (11. Juni 2013)

Tatsächlich handelt es sich nur um Text, also um Wortlisten, die in Bilder umgewandelt werden sollen. Ganz konkret steht der Text in Excel-Arbeitsblättern.
Die Excel-Datei hat 10Arbeitsblätter mit jeweils 40Wörtern, insgesamt sind es also 400Wörter.
In den einzelnen Arbeitsblättern sind die Wörter so angeordnet (exemplarisch nur für 4Wörter):

####__aaaa_____####__aaaa_____####__aaaa____####__aaaa
####__####____####__bbbb_____####__bbbb____####__bbbb
####__####____####__####____####__cccc_____####__cccc
####__####____####__####____####__#### ___####__dddd

Wäre dieses Beispiel ein Excel-Arbeitsblatt, so sollten aus diesem nun 4Bilder im jpg. Format entstehen. Ich hab leider keine Ahnung wie dies automatisch funktionieren kann****?******


----------



## pixelator (11. Juni 2013)

nächster Gedanke wäre, richtig formatiert aus excel als pdf zu exportieren.
Soviel ich weiß kann man hier auch mit etwas script automatisieren

Dann in Photoshop vollautomatisch das ganze Verzeichnis abarbeiten:
1. Pdf Öffnen
2. evtl. Datei-/Bildgröße
3. als jpg speichern
4. alles schließen

nächste pdf.....

Zum Export wäre es günstig wenn jedes Blöckchen eine eigene Spalte hätte
Wie man im Photoshop automatisiert können wir ja noch erklären wenn ein workflow feststeht


----------



## luxeluxe (11. Juni 2013)

Ich habe jetzt mal 2Bilder hochgeladen, so soll das dann aussehen. Ich habe die Spalten in Excel markiert, in Powerpoint auf einer Folie eingefügt und dann "Als Graphik speichern" ausgewählt.
Das für weitere 399Bilder zu machen möchte ich vermeiden, hat jmd. eine Idee wie man das automatisieren könnte?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. Juni 2013)

Habe vor Jahren mal einen Photoshop Workshop (unter anderem zu diesem Thema) gemacht. Der Workshop war lange in der Versenkung verschwunden, aber deine Anfrage hat mir einen guten Grund gegeben, ihn mal auf Youtube hochzuladen. Viel Erfolg. 






Die Auflösung der Aufzeichnung war nicht so prickelnd, aber ich wollte das nicht alles nochmal neu machen. Ich hoffe, du kannst trotzdem das Wesentliche erkennen und verstehen.


----------



## luxeluxe (11. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
mir ist leider immernoch nicht klar, wie ich es schaffen kann, aus Excel Spaltenweise jpg. zu generieren 
Man nehme an ich habe eine Tabelle mit 10Spalten, dann würde ich gerne 10jpg. generieren.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. Juni 2013)

Hi,

für Excel bin ich nicht zuständig, ich habe in dem Workshop erklärt, wie man in Photoshop mit Variablen umgeht und du kannst das problemlos für deine Anwendung erweitern bzw. modifizieren. Du kanst beliebig viele Textebenen (und Textvariablen) haben, die du dann mit Daten aus einer relativ simplen Textdatei fütterst und somit die Bilderstellung automatisierst.
Machen musst du das aber schon selbst. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Juni 2013)

Hi,
wenn die Exceldaten bestehen und du jetzt keine bestimmte Auflösung benötigst könntest du auch einfach ein Screenshot machen.
Ansonsten gäbe es noch die Möglichekit über VBA dein Sheet als JPG zu exportieren.
Da findet sich bestimmt etwas im Netz.

Viele Grüße


----------



## luxeluxe (11. Juni 2013)

Dass mit dem Screenshot ist schon klar... es geht aber darum, nicht von dem ganzen Excel-Sheet ein Bild zu machen, sondern aus jeder einzelnen Spalte ein separates Bild. Und da das 400Spalten sind, sprich ich 400Bilder benötige ist das händisch etwas zu aufwändig... Zu VBA habe ich leider nichts gefunden was dazu passt.


----------



## pixelator (11. Juni 2013)

Hier schicke ich dir mal ne exceldatei mit nem Makro.
1.Erste Spalte anklicken 
2.Button drücken 
3. Pdf mit dem namen Tabelle1_1.pdf wird generiert wobei die letzte Zahl die Spalte ist

Nächste Spalte anklicken 
2.Button drücken 
3. Pdf mit dem namen Tabelle1_2.pdf wird generiert ....

Das geht super schnell

und wenn du wissen willst wie man alle pdfs auf einen Schlag in Photoshop in jpgs umwandelt
dann schreib ich dir auch noch die Aktion dazu.

Hierzu müsste ich aber die Abmessungen und die Auflösung wissen.


----------



## luxeluxe (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo, 

wow Danke, Du hast extra ein Makro programmiert? Vielen Dank für die Hilfe ******
Leider funktioniert das Makro bei mir nicht, wohin wir denn das gespeichert?

Ich habe meine Excel-Datei hochgeladen, so sieht der Datensatz später aus. 10 Arbeitsblätter mit jeweils 31Spaltenpaaren.
Im ersten Arbeitsblatt, die ersten 2Spalten (AB) sollen wie unten gezeigt zu 1_10.jpg werdenm das 2.Spaltenpaar (DE) zu 1_11.jpg  usw. ( 1_10 - 1_40)
Im zweiten Arbeitsblatt sollen die Spalten von 2_10.jpg bis 2_40.jpg benannt werden. 


Wie man dann die ganzen PFDs in jpgs. umwandelt würde ich natürlich auch gerne wissen^^. Bzgl. der Abmessungen und Auflösung müssen die Bilder keine hohe Qualität haben, soll quasi so wie in Excel aussehen, wie ein Screenshot.

Vielen lieben Dank******


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
wenn du alle deine exportierten PDFs in einem Ordner ablegst kannst du in Photoshop über „Datei>Scripten>Dateien in Stapel laden“ alle PDFs direkt in eine PS-Datei als Ebene Laden.
Dannach dann „Datei>Scripten>Ebenen in Dateien exportieren…“ .
Dann solltest du deine JPGs haben. 

Aber nimm vielleicht nicht gleich alle 400 PDFs, den auch wenn die in eine Datei geladen werden sind die PDFs in PS geöffnet und dein Rechner kann ganz schön in die Knie gehen.

Grüße


----------



## pixelator (12. Juni 2013)

Ich guck mir das morgenfrüh mal an. Excel speichert Standard in "Eigene Dokumente". Schau da mal nach und sag mal kurz Bescheid ob du sie findest. Ich hab das mit excel 2007 gebastelt. Wenn Excel beim Knopfdruck nicht schreit müsste das geklappt haben. Probier dann auch gleich mal ob das mit 2 selektierten Spalten funktioniert


----------



## pixelator (13. Juni 2013)

So, hier hast du deine Datei zurück. Mit Buttons. Jede Seite hat einen Button der mit einmal Klicken das ganze Blatt abarbeitet. Diesesmal hat Excel die Pdfs in dem Verzeichnis abgelegt in dem ich auch die Exceldatei gespeichert habe. Hängt wohl von den Voreinstellungen ab oder vom letzten Speicherort. Vielleicht ist es auch eine gute Idee vor dem Ausführen noch einmal mit "Datei speichern unter" zu sichern, so das Excel sich den Pfad merkt. Ansonsten lässt du den Rechner mal suchen. Wäre schön wenn Jan Frederik  den Photoshop-Part übernehmen könnte, denn ich habe ein dickes Mayaprojekt am Hals. Ich schau natürlich öfter mal hier rein


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. Juni 2013)

Ich versteh immernoch nicht, warum du das nicht einfach in Photoshop machst, wo du doch die entsprechenden Wortlisten eh schon hast. *kopfkratz*

Da muss man nichts scripten, man braucht nur eine Vorlage mit den entsprechenden Textebenen und dann eine Textdatei mit den benötigten Daten. Is doch eigentlich total simpel?


----------



## pixelator (13. Juni 2013)

So, damit sich die Aufregung hier mal legt:

Im Photoshop
Datei > SKripten > Bildprozessor

Ordner mit den Pdfs auswählen

Speicherort für di jpgs auswählen

Als jpeg speichern aktivieren Qualität 12

Ausführen

Gesamtarbeitszeit für 400 Dateien aus Excel zu jpg: 3.5 Min

Natürlich gilt:"Viele Wege führen nach Rom". Und da darf man sich nicht streiten..... (Jahrelange Agenturerfahrung)


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. Juni 2013)

Keine Aufregung weit und breit.
Aber eben trotzdem die Frage, warum man das im Photoshop Forum fragt, dann eine Anleitung bekommt, wie man das mit Photoshop wirklich einfach machen kann .... und dann letztlich so "komische" Umwege fährt. Ich wills einfach verstehen. Vielleicht war ja auch das Thema Variablen in Photoshop nicht gut genug erklärt?


----------



## pixelator (13. Juni 2013)

Im Prinzip hast du Recht. Logisch, im Photoshop Forum solls ja auch ´ne Photoshop Lösung sein.
Ich hatte den Focus mehr auf die Realisierung an sich und von Variablen im Photoshop keine Ahnung. Z.Zt. habe ich leider keinen sound. Werde dieses Projekt aber sicher, mit Hilfe deines Tutorials, noch einmal nachstellen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Juni 2013)

Hi Martin,
aslo in deinem Tut ist das recht ausführlich rklärt.
Eventuell hatte der Beitragsersteller ein Problem damit die Textdaten azs Excel so zu exportieren das er diese in PS verwenden kann?

Grüße


----------



## luxeluxe (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
zunächst möchte ich mich wirklich recht herzlich bei Euch allen bedanken! Ganz besonderer Dank geht an "Pixelator" für das Spitzen-Excel-Programm ****** Damit hast Du mir meine Arbeit ungemein erleichtert. Und auch mit der Photoshop-Anleitung sieht meine Lösung jetzt genau so aus, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. TAUSEND DANK

Ich musste die ersten Schritte in Excel machen, weil diese Wortlisten noch nicht vorliegen und erst generiert werden müssen. Ohne Excel wäre das so nicht möglich gewesen.

Also nochmals vielen lieben Dank!
Das Problem wurde vollständig gelöst!


----------

